# Camshaft identification help.



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

It's out of a KT (Euro 1.8l 112hp) engine.
1) What is it (is it a "G" grind cam)?
2) Is it still usable?
Pic (for clicks):

Other (more detailed) pics:
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...T.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...*.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...v.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...Z.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike..._.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...v.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...m.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...4.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...8.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...7.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...1.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...b.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...i.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...O.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike...X.jpg


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Camshaft identification help. (eurocco)*

What are the markings on the cam? Do you have a caliper that you can use to measure the lobe lift?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Camshaft identification help. (eurocco)*

There's no way of identifying the cam from those pictures, all of those cast in markings just identify the billet as a German made VW Audi OEM billet but don't in any way identify the grind of the cam. You'll need to measure the lobes and calculate the lift, that would go long way towards identifying the cam.
And yes. it looks useable


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Camshaft identification help. (ABA Scirocco)*

The lift workes out to 0.424803" 
That seems right for the "G" grind... ...right?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Camshaft identification help. (eurocco)*

That is right lift for a G-grind. There may have been other cams made with that lift but never heard of any so if exist they're rare, that's almost certainly a G-grind you've got there.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Camshaft identification help. (ABA Scirocco)*

Super! 
Now to get the piston rings for the AAD, TD manifold, turbo...


----------

